# PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable - PXE-MOF: Exiting HP EXE PXE ROM



## michealjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am using HP Mini 2133 Laptop for past 2 years. 
Now while booting up getting the below error message.

Error Message during Bootup:
==============================
HP UNDI PXE-2.1 v10.0.9
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting HP EXE PXE ROM

Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selelcted Bood devic and press a key


BIOS: F10 = ROM Based Setup
=============================
I have gone to BIOS setup by pressing F10 during the bootup.

Getting the below Error Message:


Processor Type	: VIA c7-M Processor 1200MHz
Processor Speed	: 1.20 GHz
Total Memory	: 2048 MB

BIOS Ver: F.05 EC Ver: 07.17
Entering Setup...
Press F12 if you want to boot from network
F9 = Boot Device Menu
Initializing USB Controllers...Done.
1792MB + 256MB

Auto-Detecting 3rd master..IDE Hard Disk
3rd Master: ST9120817AS 3.AHC
Ultra DMA Mode-5, S.M.A.R.T. Capable but Command Failed

Auto-detectingUSB Mass Storage Devices ..
00 USB mass storage devices found and configured.

3rd Master Hard Disk:S.M.A.R.T Command Failed
Press F1 to Resume

I have checked the System Configurations >> Boot Options >> Boot Orders: 1st Boot Device: Notebook Ethernet (other option is "Disabled"). Right now, it is with Notebook Ethernet. How to change the boot device? The only option right is USB or External Hard Drive. How to set the boot device?
How to get the boot up disk for Windows Vista?

Below are the options available in BIOS:

File, Security, System Configurations

File:
Systen Information
Restore Defaults
Save Changes and exit
Ignore changes and Exit

Security:
Change Administrator Password
DriverLock Passwords


System Configurations:
Boot Options
Device Configurations
Built-in Devices Options

F12 = NETB0OT:
==================
I have also tried with F12 NETBOOT during the bootup...same error....
HP UNDI PXE-2.1 v10.0.9
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting HP EXE PXE ROM

Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selelcted Bood devic and press a key

F9 = Boot Device Menu:
======================
I have also tried pressing the F9 and it is displaying only the Notebook Ethernet....and USB

Whether the above error message is due to Hard Disk issue? If it is related to Hard disk, what type of hard disk needs to be purchased?


I am having external hard drive. It is running in Windows Vista Home Edition.
I don't know how to proceed further. Can you help to advice what can be done for the above issue?

Thanks

Also, I am able to hear a crunching sound from laptop.....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

michealjohn said:


> I have checked the System Configurations >> Boot Options >> Boot Orders: 1st Boot Device: Notebook Ethernet (other option is "Disabled"). Right now, it is with Notebook Ethernet. How to change the boot device? The only option right is USB or External Hard Drive. How to set the boot device?
> How to get the boot up disk for Windows Vista?


Is the hard drive detected in the BIOS. You get this message if the PC is trying to boot to the Network. In your case the hard drive seem to be missing so it is looking for the next boot option




michealjohn said:


> Whether the above error message is due to Hard Disk issue? If it is related to Hard disk, what type of hard disk needs to be purchased?


Yes it is related to the hard drive (or the absence of the hard drive in this case). Remove the power and battery and remove and reseat the hard drive.



michealjohn said:


> Also, I am able to hear a crunching sound from laptop.....


See if you can determine where this sound is coming from? Remove the hard drive and attempt to boot.

Your problem is most likely being caused by a failing/failed hard drive and will need replacing.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

would the crunching sound come from roughly where the hard drive is located? the message you are seeing shows that the hard drive is not being recognised, and the smart command failed. Boot order in bios does not show internal hard drive, only external or usb. usually if bios does not show the hard disk it has failed. I think you will need a new hard disk.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry, was writing my message when makinu1nder2 posted.


----------



## michealjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help, makinu1der2 and auntiej.

I am going to reseat the hard drivre as advised.
Can you help to suggest what type of hard disk will be sutibale for my mini laptop (HP 2133) and how much it will cost approx.? thanks.


----------



## michealjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

I have removed the hard disk and rebooted and I have not noticed any sound...
I have tried reseated the hard drive again and rebooted with F9 option, and only the below 2 options are available. Also, I can able to hear the sound...

1. USB External Drive (I have connected to external DVD drive)
2. Notebook Ethernet

I think again the hard disk is not selected...

Is there any way to check if the hard disk is totally damaged and time to get the new one? Because i want to make sure the issue is with Hard disk and after buying the new hard disk I don't want to end up with the same issue again.

Also, I would like to know what type of hard disk to purchage for thie laptop (HP mini 2133) and how it costs apprx? thanks...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the hard drive is selected as first boot in the bios


----------



## michealjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi dai,

Below are the options available in BIOS:

And i couldn't find the hard disk... Is there any other place to check? pls advice.



File, Security, System Configurations

File:
Systen Information
Restore Defaults
Save Changes and exit
Ignore changes and Exit

Security:
Change Administrator Password
DriverLock Passwords


System Configurations:
Boot Options
Device Configurations
Built-in Devices Options


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should be under boot options

normal settings are

dvd then h/d

if the hard drive is not listed time to replace it


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

"I would like to know what type of hard disk to purchage"
quickest way would be to look up your current hard disk on amazon (ST9120817AS), if they have it you will see what to buy - obviously not saying buy there above anywhere else, just check it out there. hth


----------



## michealjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a query...
I have 8gb USB SanDisk. is it possible to use it as primary? Meaning, Can I install the Windows XP in the USB drive and use it? Please advice. if possible, any links to achieve it..


----------



## michealjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

any help on the above query,pls?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Doubt this would be feasible with XP or practical. Why not just replace the hard drive?


----------

